# أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#1610



## مايكل (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#1610*

أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ​ 

تنبيه هام : نظراً لكبر حجم الموضوعات فقد وضعت فى أكثر من جزء ومع هذا فقد ظل كل جزء كبيراً لهذا أوجه نظر القراء أن يتحلوا بالصبر عدة دقائق حتى يتم تحميل الجزء 30/1 04

ظهور العذارء مريم والرب يسوع والقديسين للمسلمين ليعلنوا الإيمان المسيحى



التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 



شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة

العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

تعليق وتأمل : 

إذا كان الإله الحقيقى هو باعث الحياة فلا شك أن الشيطان هو ملك الموت وفى يوحنا 11:25 قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " .. أى أنه الحياة وباعثها من الموت فهو القيامة , وقال أيضا : " اما انا (المسيح) فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل " 

أما محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية والذين يؤمنون به فنجد نصا فى سورة الزمر39 الله إلاه محمد يقول له "لأنك ميت وأنهم ميتون" لهذا راح محمد يقتل هو وأتباعه وكسرو وصية من الوصايا العشر التى أعطاها ايلوهيم الإله الحقيقى إلى موسى وهى .. لا تقتل 

وفى المعجزة السابقة الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم يشرق شمسه على الأشرارا والأبرار يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولكن اتباع الإله الشيطانى يريد أن يبتلع الجميع يسرق ويقتل ويغتصب .. الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم أعطى الرجل السعودى المسلم طفلاً لأنه كان رجلا صادقا وأمينا ووعد وعدا وأراد أن يفى به ويعطى السائق 20000 دولار امريكى وهو مبلغ كبير لم يكن يحلم به هذا السائق , ولكن الله الشيطانى أراد أن يبتلع حق العذراء مريم فوسوس فى أذن جماعته الإسلامية بأن يسرق حق دير صيدنايا وحق السيدة العذراء فى نذرها , ولأن هذا الرجل كان محباً وأميناً فأخذ حياته الشيطان ولكن الرب يسوع أرجع حياته وأخاطت العذراء الجروح وبقى غرزتين أكملهمات بنى البشر ليقف العقل والعلم مندهشا مبهورا لا يستطيع التفسير أو حتى التأويل أيها المسلمون إن إلهنا إله أحياء أما الله إلهكم فإله أموات لأن رسولكم ميت وأنتم أيضاً ميتون .

أيتها السيدة العذراء طوباكى أيتها العظيمة بين النساء لقد نشرت اسم أبنك بين الشعوب بقوة فى هذه الأيام .. وهذا الرجل السعودى المسلم أعتنق المسيحية ويعيش فى أمريكا هو وعائلته 

المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب  

نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية

http://f21.parsimony.net/forum37811/messages/33375.htm


----------



## mousa63 (25 مارس 2007)

المجد لاسمك يا ملك السلام هللويا


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2007)

مايكل شكرا ليك على المعجزه الجميله دى بس نزلت قبل كده فى المنتدى العام شكرا لتعبك


----------



## basem shweke (27 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اول مره بسمع القصه 
لو سمحت انا عاوز الحلقه بتاعة الموضوع من التلفزيون السوري 
اذا سمحتوا


----------



## drop245 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#1610*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
على كل حال شكرا و السلام على من اتبع الهدى ................................................................................................................و البقية تاتي


----------



## فادية (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#1610*

شكرا عزيزي مايكل على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا والعذراء  يباركو حياتك ويحفظوك 






drop245 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> على كل حال شكرا و السلام على من اتبع الهدى ................................................................................................................و البقية تاتي



حضرتك جاي تسلم على المسلمين (من اتبع الهدى ) في منتدى مسيحي عااااااااااااااااام 
ايه التناقض دا 
ربنا يكون فعونكم


----------



## alber helme (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#*

رجاء افادتى على بريدى كيف اقوم بتحميل فيديو عن معجزة العذراء بسوريا ومن اى موقع. مع اترام وتقدير


----------



## alber helme (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالفي*

رجاء افادتى على بريدى كيف اقوم بتحميل فيديو عن معجزة العذراء بسوريا ومن اى موقع. مع اترام وتقدير


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#*


* كيريالايسون كريستي يالايسون
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح أنصت إلينا
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح استجب لنا 
أيها الآب السماوي الله ارحمنا
يا ابن الله مخلص العالم ارحمنا
أيها الروح القدوس الله ارحمنا
أيها الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد ارحمنا
يا قديسة مريم
يا والدة الله
يا عذرا العذارى صلّي لأجلنا
يا أم سيدنا يسوع المسيح صلّي لأجلنا
نعمة إلهية
يا أماً طاهرة 
يا أماً عفيفة صلّي لأجلنا
يا أماً غير مدنسة صلّي لأجلنا
يا أماً بغير عيب 
يا أماً حبيبة
يا أماً عجيبة صلّي لأجلنا
يا أم الخالق صلّي لجلنا
يا أم المخلص
يا بتول حكيمة 
يا بتول مكرمة صلّي لأجلنا
يا بتول ممدوحة صلّي لأجلنا
يا بتولاً طاهرة 
يا بتول حنونة
يا بتول أمينة صلّي لأجلنا
يا مرآة العدل صلّي لأجلنا
يا كرسي الحكمة
يا سبب سرورنا
يا إناءً روحياً صلّي لأجلنا
يا إناء مكرماً صلّي لأجلنا
عبادة الجليلة 
يا وردة سرية
يا أرزة لبنان صلّي لأجلنا
يا برج داود صلّي لأجلنا
يا برج العاج
يا بيتاً من الذهب
يا تابوت العهد صلّي لأجلنا
يا باب السماء صلّي لأجلنا
يا نجمة الصبح
يا شفاء المرضى
يا ملجا الخطأة صلّي لأجلنا
معزية الحزاني صلّي لأجلنا
معونتنا
سلطانة الملائكة
يا سلطانة الآباء صلّي لأجلنا
يا سلطانة الأنبياء صلّي لأجلنا
يا سلطانة الرسل
سلطانة الشهداء
سلطانة المعترفين صلّي لأجلنا
سلطانة العذارى صلّي لأجلنا
سلطانة جميع القديسين
سلطانة السماوات والأرض
سلطانة الوردية صلّي لأجلنا
سلطانة الحبل بلا دنس صلّي لأجلنا
يا سلطانة السلام صلّي لأجلنا
يا حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم أنصت إلينا
يا حمل الله الرافع خطايا العالم استجب لنا
يا حمل الله الغافر خطايا العالم ارحمنا
كيريالايسون كريستي يالايسون     

* 
​ *
*
*شكرا ليك يا الهنا لحقيقى الذى ترعى  كلى من يطلبك ارجوك يا رب كون معنا وكن مع كل ولادك محتاجينك بشفاعة كلى الطهر ام النور الحقيقة  *





*مبارك اسم يا سيدى والهى  يسوع المسيح 

شكرا على المعجزة الجميله ده قوى 
بركة وشفاعة ام النور تكون مع اجميع 
* ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#*

*موضوع جميل يا مايكل *
*بركتها تكون مع جميعنا *
*امين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#*

موضوع راااااائع يا مايكل 

ميرررررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ بالف&#*

*ميرسى على الموضوع

بركة صلوات ام النور تكون معنا جميعا

ربنا يباركك*


----------

